# Reformation Heritage Books Blog



## dannyhyde

Book reviews and book notices for Reformation Heritage Books titles can be found on RHB's new blog here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Tim Bergsma at PRTS has a good review of Samuel Miller's _Thoughts of Public Prayer_ here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Dr. Beeke’s Top 10 Reads of 2007: Part One (January 22, 2008)
Dr. Beeke’s Top 10 Reads of 2007: Part Two (January 23, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The blog has been revamped, and there are a lot of good book reviews worth checking out.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Reformation Heritage "Book Talk": Forthcoming RHB Books (April 11, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The blog has been revamped again.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Reformation Heritage "Book Talk": Forthcoming RHB Books (April 11, 2008)



Strange to see that they are re-printing _The Almost Christian Discovered_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reformation Heritage "Book Talk": Forthcoming RHB Books (April 11, 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange to see that they are re-printing _The Almost Christian Discovered_.
Click to expand...


I suspect this was an editorial decision which came about following RHB's acquisition of SDG.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reformation Heritage "Book Talk": Forthcoming RHB Books (April 11, 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange to see that they are re-printing _The Almost Christian Discovered_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect this was an editorial decision which came about following RHB's acquisition of SDG.
Click to expand...


That book has a bad press; I would have like to have seen them reprint some of the stuff that has been out of print for ages....John Howe's works...etc.


----------



## slhuckstead

RHB will have some titles coming out that many people have been longing for. The "Almost Christian" is a popular title, and important, if however, it is really for more mature Christians. 

If RHB has enough demand that would warrant a reprint, they will do it. They just don't want to get into the habit of advertising potential reprints, but not have the resources to bring them to light.


----------



## toddpedlar

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange to see that they are re-printing _The Almost Christian Discovered_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this was an editorial decision which came about following RHB's acquisition of SDG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That book has a bad press; I would have like to have seen them reprint some of the stuff that has been out of print for ages....John Howe's works...etc.
Click to expand...


Howe is first on my list of things to acquire... would be WONDERFUL if they reprinted it. 

What's wrong with Mead's Almost Christian Discovered? I thought it was a fantastic book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

toddpedlar said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this was an editorial decision which came about following RHB's acquisition of SDG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That book has a bad press; I would have like to have seen them reprint some of the stuff that has been out of print for ages....John Howe's works...etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howe is first on my list of things to acquire... would be WONDERFUL if they reprinted it.
> 
> What's wrong with Mead's Almost Christian Discovered? I thought it was a fantastic book.
Click to expand...


Howe's Works are a real treasure. Even though I paid a lot of $$ for them, I do hope they get reprinted. 

As for _Almost Christian_, it is a classic aimed at shaking carnal security in nominal believers. Beeke and Pederson say, "Caution should be exercised in giving this book to new converts because its contents could discourage them."


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That book has a bad press; I would have like to have seen them reprint some of the stuff that has been out of print for ages....John Howe's works...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howe is first on my list of things to acquire... would be WONDERFUL if they reprinted it.
> 
> What's wrong with Mead's Almost Christian Discovered? I thought it was a fantastic book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howe's Works are a real treasure. Even though I paid a lot of $$ for them, I do hope they get reprinted.
> 
> As for _Almost Christian_, it is a classic aimed at shaking carnal security in nominal believers. Beeke and Pederson say, "Caution should be exercised in giving this book to new converts because its contents could discourage them."
Click to expand...


I think there are better books on the subject, such as Jonathan Edwards' _Religious Affections_. A book like Mead's could lead to too much introspection.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Genius of Puritanism « Heritage Booktalk (May 20, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Almost Christian Discovered « Heritage Booktalk (May 21, 2008)
New Titles at RHB « Heritage Booktalk (May 22, 2008)
New Titles « Heritage Booktalk (May 23, 2008)


----------



## bond-servant

Great links! Boy, I've missed this board!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Genius of Puritanism « Heritage Booktalk (May 20, 2008)



_The Genius of Puritanism_ (May 29, 2008 edition) by Peter Lewis is now available at RHB.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Mead's _The Almost Christian Discovered_ (2008 edition) is now available at RHB.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

See Part 1 of an RHB interview with our own Pastor Andrew Moody here:

Interview with Reformation Art- Part 1 « Heritage Booktalk (June 5, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Interview with Reformation Art- Part 2 « Heritage Booktalk (June 6, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

New Titles « Heritage Booktalk (June 14, 2008)



> We at RHB are continuing to bring in more and more New Titles to our stock. From now on every Saturday’s post will be devoted to the new titles that we are carrying. Here are some of the latest that we stocked this week.


----------



## Ivan

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> New Titles « Heritage Booktalk (June 14, 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We at RHB are continuing to bring in more and more New Titles to our stock. From now on every Saturday’s post will be devoted to the new titles that we are carrying. Here are some of the latest that we stocked this week.
Click to expand...


Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## CarlosOliveira

Next titles to be published soon are:

Maurice Robert, Union and Communion with Christ- July 2008

Thomas Foxcroft, The Gospel Ministry- July 2008

Richard Baxter, A Christian Directory- August 2008 

Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Very good! Foxcroft's _Gospel Ministry_ is excellent!

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/gospel-ministry-thomas-foxcroft-23215/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

New Title Saturday « Heritage Booktalk (June 21, 2008)


----------



## Ivan

If you haven't taken a look at Reformation Heritage Books I encourage you to do so. Wonderful books, great prices, awesome customer service. I've ordered about four times from them and I am always pleased.


----------



## bookslover

Ivan said:


> If you haven't taken a look at Reformation Heritage Books I encourage you to do so. Wonderful books, great prices, awesome customer service. I've ordered about four times from them and I am always pleased.



So, I can order stuff from them and charge it to your account, right?


----------



## toddpedlar

Ivan said:


> If you haven't taken a look at Reformation Heritage Books I encourage you to do so. Wonderful books, great prices, awesome customer service. I've ordered about four times from them and I am always pleased.



Yup. There's been an awful lot of Media Mail traffic between Grand Rapids and my mailbox over the years...


----------



## Ivan

bookslover said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't taken a look at Reformation Heritage Books I encourage you to do so. Wonderful books, great prices, awesome customer service. I've ordered about four times from them and I am always pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I can order stuff from them and charge it to your account, right?
Click to expand...


Sure...if you can figure out my account number....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Living for God’s Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism « Heritage Booktalk (June 23, 2008)
Ligonier Ministries | Publishing Schedule


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

100 Post! « Heritage Booktalk (July 1, 2008)
Exhortation to 2008 GRS Graduating Seminary Students « Heritage Booktalk (July 2, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Dr. Beeke’s Top Ten Commentary Sets « Heritage Booktalk (July 4, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

CarlosOliveira said:


> Next titles to be published soon are:
> 
> Maurice Robert, Union and Communion with Christ- July 2008
> 
> Thomas Foxcroft, The Gospel Ministry- July 2008
> 
> Richard Baxter, A Christian Directory- August 2008
> 
> Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Very good! Foxcroft's _Gospel Ministry_ is excellent!
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/gospel-ministry-thomas-foxcroft-23215/



RHB Titles Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk


----------



## DTK

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> RHB's acquisition of SDG.



I like the dear folk at RHB, but I think that the oversight of SDG should have been returned to Don Kistler, the man who under God is responsible for the existence of SDG, along with the many fine Puritan reprints.

DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Dr. Beeke’s Top Pick for an Old Testament Commentary Set « Heritage Booktalk (July 14, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Family at Church: Listening to Sermons and Attending Prayer Meetings, (2nd edition) « Heritage Booktalk (July 15, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Interview with Daniel Hyde on God with Us « Heritage Booktalk (July 16, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Coming Soon from RHB « Heritage Booktalk [_Saved by Grace:The Holy Spirit’s Work in Calling and Regeneration_ by Herman Bavinck, September, 2008] (July 22, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Here is RHB's Ebay store:

eBay Store - Reformation Heritage Books: Joel R. Beeke, C. H. Spurgeon, John Calvin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> CarlosOliveira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next titles to be published soon are:
> 
> Maurice Robert, Union and Communion with Christ- July 2008
> 
> Thomas Foxcroft, The Gospel Ministry- July 2008
> 
> Richard Baxter, A Christian Directory- August 2008
> 
> Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good! Foxcroft's _Gospel Ministry_ is excellent!
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/gospel-ministry-thomas-foxcroft-23215/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RHB Titles Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk
Click to expand...


More on Foxcroft's _Gospel Ministry_ (thanks to Dr. Kistler for making this excellent work available again!):

The Gospel Ministry « Heritage Booktalk (July 25, 2008)
Thomas Foxcroft, 1697â€“1769 « Miscellanies (July 25, 2008)


----------



## Pergamum

WOW, great thread, thanks Rev Hyde for posting this!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Coming Soon from RHB « Heritage Booktalk [_Saved by Grace:The Holy Spirit’s Work in Calling and Regeneration_ by Herman Bavinck, September, 2008] (July 22, 2008)



Release date: September 18, 2008.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlosOliveira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next titles to be published soon are:
> 
> Maurice Robert, Union and Communion with Christ- July 2008
> 
> Thomas Foxcroft, The Gospel Ministry- July 2008
> 
> Richard Baxter, A Christian Directory- August 2008
> 
> Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good! Foxcroft's _Gospel Ministry_ is excellent!
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/gospel-ministry-thomas-foxcroft-23215/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RHB Titles Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More on Foxcroft's _Gospel Ministry_ (thanks to Dr. Kistler for making this excellent work available again!):
> 
> The Gospel Ministry « Heritage Booktalk (July 25, 2008)
> Thomas Foxcroft, 1697â€“1769 « Miscellanies (July 25, 2008)
Click to expand...


Released Today! The Gospel Ministry « Heritage Booktalk (August 5, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

RHB’s New Calvin 500 Blogshoppe « Heritage Booktalk (August 13, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Two Soli Deo Gloria Reprints Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk (August 19, 2008)


----------



## toddpedlar

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Two Soli Deo Gloria Reprints Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk (August 19, 2008)



4 thumbs up for that pair of very important treatises! (Evil of Evils by Jeremiah Burroughs and The Mischief of Sin by Thomas Watson) Glad to see them back in print!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

toddpedlar said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Soli Deo Gloria Reprints Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk (August 19, 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 thumbs up for that pair of very important treatises! (Evil of Evils by Jeremiah Burroughs and The Mischief of Sin by Thomas Watson) Glad to see them back in print!
Click to expand...


Now available:

More Reprints of SDG « Heritage Booktalk (August 29, 2008)


----------



## CarlosOliveira

In Today, Living for God’s Glory « Heritage Booktalk


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

RHB Clearance « Heritage Booktalk (September 17, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

RHB’s New Site « Heritage Booktalk (October 8, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

RHB on Facebook « Heritage Booktalk (October 15, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

RHB’s Reformation Special « Heritage Booktalk (October 30, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

New Release Today « Heritage Booktalk (November 11, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

RHB’s 2009 Catalog « Heritage Booktalk (November 14, 2008)

-----Added 12/31/2008 at 12:09:45 EST-----

Dr. Joel Beeke’s Top Reads of 2008 « Heritage Booktalk (December 30, 2008)


----------



## PresbyDane

Thanks for all the links


----------

